# robots types



## obied allah (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو مساعدتكم فى تزويدى باشهر صور الروبوتات موضحا على كل صورة اسماء اجزائها


----------



## obied allah (20 مايو 2011)

يا ريت اللى يجيب لو سمحتم مثلا يجيب الصورة وعليها اسماء اجزائها


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2011)

أخي عبيد الله
ألاحظ أن معظم مشاركاتك لها علاقة بالروبوتات، وهذا معناه أن لديك معرفة معقولة بها، فلماذا لا تبدأ بنفسك وتضع لنا بعض صور الروبوتات التي تعرفها، وعليها أسماء الأجزاء ويبدأ التفاعل


----------



## obied allah (20 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه
اخى زملكاوى وعلى فكرة انا ايضا زملكاوى
ولكن انا فى بكالريوس انتاج ولكن االترم ده عندى مادة ربوتات والدكتور محتاج منى لوحة عليها صورة ربوت واسم اجزائه المهمة
الربوتات اول مرة ادرسها هو الترم ده
علشان كده محتاج المساعدة


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
دورت على النت ولقيت الصفحة دي
http://prt.fernuni-hagen.de/lehre/KURSE/PRT001/EXAMPLES/eqs2/index.html
ولولا انك زمالكاوي ماكنتش دورت، بس الزمالكاوية لازم الواحد يعملهم أي حاجة هما عاوزنها


----------



## obied allah (20 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
الزمالك حارق دمنا على طول اول مرة يفرحنى انهارده 
وانا بشكرك شكرا جزيلا على الافادة
بس ممكن اعرف انت طالب ولا مهندس فى شركة


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2011)

لا هذا ولا ذاك


----------



## obied allah (20 مايو 2011)

امال ايه دكتور فى الكلية


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2011)

لا يا عم، دكتور ايه، انا مش كبير قوي كدة 
باحث في معهد
ومبروك ماتش الأهلي والإنتاج، وإن شاء الله نفوز بكرة على المقاولين
وكدة احنا خرجنا عن الموضوع بما فيه الكفاية 
رأيي تفتح موضوع جديد ما نكتبش فيه غير المشاركات اللي تخص الموضوع، وفي الموضوع دة نكمل كلام عن الكورة
بالمناسبة انت جامعة ايه؟


----------



## obied allah (21 مايو 2011)

انا جامعة المنيا ومن المنيا


----------



## obied allah (21 مايو 2011)

لا على فكرة الكلام كده هيطول ممكن ايميلك
فى رسالة خاصة


----------

